# How long does a Pre Op Assessment last?



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey girls

Wondering if someone can help, do any of you know how long a pre-op assessement is valid for.  I had mine on 17th April 2012, does the op have to be done within a certain period after the pre-op,  do they have a  time limit?


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

It's valid for 6 weeks

hth

Suzie x


----------

